

The Irish Brothers Behind Stripe - kloncks
http://on.ft.com/1mhiSF9

======
hardwaresofton
While I know this is a fairly tailored interview/article, these guys seem
awesome -- perfect example of non-egotistical extremely successful founders

------
aashishkoirala
I hit the paywall.

